# Batteries



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Have had two 36V, 10 a/h batteries basically expire precipitously after one year and 50 or so cycles. Everyone marvels at the low cost of recharging a battery, but this equates to $8.00 or so per outing. My 52V Luna battery is still potent after a year, but they're just a reseller and it may be hit or miss with them too. What's your experience?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Beer and queso/green chile recharges me pretty good. 

-Walt


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

They claim around 600 hrs on my Turbo S. I'm not close to it yet! Probably lose track when it does take a dump.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Probably I got about 100 hours on each of mine; extremely deficient. Avoid Headway batteries. IMO, for DIY batteries, it's either Luna or em3ev.


----------

